# PWO carbs while cutting???



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Im cutting on a low carb diet of 100g per day. Should i keep in my post work out shake that containds 50g waxy maize? I drink it as soon as my last sets done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah if you want, cant answer the topic really, whats the rest of the diet like for one?

If you struggle with bodyfat, just consume 50 with breakfast and 50 PWO. the rest of the day should be fat and protein based meals.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Diet is..

1. 30g oats, 40g whey with udos oil

2.40g chicken, 1 cup broccoli

3.2 cups cottage cheese, 2 brown rice cakes

4. 40g whey with udos oil

5.60g chicken, 30g sweet potato

6.pwo shake

7.25g cassein.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you really mean 40g of chicken, or 40g of protein from chicken?

Rambo would disagree with me, but just have carbs PWO and maybe the meal after that. Then none. I would say there's not enough fat (replace the carbs with PB or something).

However, if that's your picture i'd say it's working for you whatever you're doing. Maybe just scale down the portions or do double cardio or something for a short burst. There's not much to lose......


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I would have said meal 1 and meal 6 ( carbs) the rest protein and fats + veggies


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

That is me in my avi! There is plenty of fats as each serving of udo's oil is 3 tablespoons. It is 40g of protein from the chicken. :beer:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

So it looks like you marcos are about 280g protein (guessing a little), 100g carbs and 100ish g of fat (90 in Udos and other bits and pieces).....~ 2400 cals.

Like i say, looks like it working for you, but if you can't get leaner on this (and CV) try cutting protein and increasing fat. There's been discussion on the board on protein requirements and you could be ~100g over what you need. That's another 53g carbs after your gluconeogenesis has done it's thing.

Trial and error. Take out 100g of protein and add 45g of fat and see what happens. At your low level of bf, you'll have to play tricks on your body......


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

spaynter said:


> So it looks like you marcos are about 280g protein (guessing a little), 100g carbs and 100ish g of fat (90 in Udos and other bits and pieces).....~ 2400 cals.
> 
> Like i say, looks like it working for you, but if you can't get leaner on this (and CV) try cutting protein and increasing fat. There's been discussion on the board on protein requirements and you could be ~100g over what you need. That's another 53g carbs after your gluconeogenesis has done it's thing.
> 
> Trail and error. Take out 100g of protein and add 45g of fat and see what happens. At your low level of bf, you'll have to play tricks on your body......


Thats an interesting one! I'll give it a go. You always get told to keep your protein so high. :thumbup1:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, there's a good thread started by Prodiver on 'Gaining weight for the sake of it' or something along those lines. He's knowledgable and is saying 2g per Kg actual BW. I can't tell how tall you are but will be 160g to 200g for you.

I've recently dropped mine from 215g to 180g but too early to tell.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i prefer to have my carbs in my early meals than after a workout.

have done workouts without a shake before, just had a good meal once i got back home consisting of chicken and veg.

you wont melt away if you dont have PWO carbs

if you've depeleted your glycogen stores by training/cardio...why instantly top them back up?

use the carbs to fuel you throughout the day IMO


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> *i prefer to have my carbs in my early meals than after a workout.*
> 
> have done workouts without a shake before, just had a good meal once i got back home consisting of chicken and veg.
> 
> ...


So no carbs PWO for the rest of the day? Would that not be detrimental to putting on any mass?


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

hi lads new to the forum, my diet is similar to adonis, but with 150g carbs and 230 protein and 70g fat, on another forum i got slated for this as it was to less carbs, i dont get it! it is supposed to a cutting diet?


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Falcone said:


> So no carbs PWO for the rest of the day? Would that not be detrimental to putting on any mass?


It may be. (Although people argue you can bulk without any carbs). But the point here is he's trying to lose BF.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

dan young said:


> hi lads new to the forum, my diet is similar to adonis, but with 150g carbs and 230 protein and 70g fat, on another forum i got slated for this as it was to less carbs, i dont get it! it is supposed to a cutting diet?


Depends if your cutting or bulking. Although you don't HAVE to eat carbs at all. dietry fat can be your energy source and reserve the protein for muscle building / maintenance.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

as long as you are getting your daily set amount of carbs it doesnt matter when you have them


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i prefer to have my carbs in my early meals than after a workout.
> 
> have done workouts without a shake before, just had a good meal once i got back home consisting of chicken and veg.
> 
> ...


I train late in the evening so i think this will be best. :thumbup1:


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

its was a cutting diet, and also got slated for having 2 tbl spoons of pnt butter, i thought that would raise my energy levels plus it has 23g protein plus good fat! i didnt get it .


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

dan young said:


> its was a cutting diet, and also got slated for having 2 tbl spoons of pnt butter, i thought that would raise my energy levels plus it has 23g protein plus good fat! i didnt get it .


Dont worry mate, 99% of the time the people slating you are not serious trainers or remotely in shape. These arm chair, muscle and fitness reading muppets are usually resting their laptop on their huge gut while they slate you :lol:


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

so how do you get abs like yours, thats want i want! i do full body weights twice a week and cardio (circuit training and boxing training) 3 days a week is that the way? or am i way off the mark, yourve got it so i will take your advice seriously.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

You need to do more lifting to build lean muscle. More muscle=faster metabolism.

Lift 4 days a week; keep sets to 12 per bodypart, 8-10 reps

Day 1, Chest+abs

Day 2, legs

Day 3 rest

Day 4 back+biceps

Day 5 delts+triceps, abs

Day 6 rest

Day 7 rest

Cardio do 30 mins before breakfast 5 times a week.

Best ab exercise for me is hanging leg raises :thumbup1:


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

could i do the cardio after every weight session as i work shifts, so i can still build muscle while on a cut and lose the fat? cheers mate finally someone who has got the look tells you how to acheive it.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

dan young said:


> could i do the cardio after every weight session as i work shifts, so i can still build muscle while on a cut and lose the fat? cheers mate finally someone who has got the look tells you how to acheive it.


You can do your cardio then. If you want to build muscle but stay lean then you should eat a clean bulk diet containing more carbs but only whole grain and low gi carbs, say 250g-300g a day.


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry to keep going on mate, if i keep to my 150g carbs and follow the lifting plan you have wrote then i would burn the fat? which is more of what i want to do i aint got much but i want visible abs the most.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah, you will maintain your muscle and burn off the bodyfat!


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

dan young said:


> sorry to keep going on mate, if i keep to my 150g carbs and follow the lifting plan you have wrote then i would burn the fat? which is more of what i want to do i aint got much but i want visible abs the most.


Mate, Abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym. A lifting program as described is great, but ultimately you can get lean by diet alone (not advisable, obviously). Keep carbs low to very low with the occasional high carb day. Keep the body guessing.

....and prey you have a metabolism like Adonis's. ;o)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

adonis said:


> *Im cutting on a low carb diet of 100g per day*. Should i keep in my post work out shake that containds 50g waxy maize? I drink it as soon as my last sets done! :thumbup1:





Falcone said:


> So no carbs PWO for the rest of the day? Would that not be detrimental to putting on any mass?


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

im blessed with the fast metab so im lucky in that way, ive just been looking at some of the thing prodiver says on here about not needing to eat crazy amounts of food to get big, it just makes my knowledge (or lack of it) ive been eating 5000-6000 cal a day for the past 10wks but had to stop coz i couldnt handle it anymore, im so confused with this muscle lark now!


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

dan young said:


> im blessed with the fast metab so im lucky in that way, ive just been looking at some of the thing prodiver says on here about not needing to eat crazy amounts of food to get big, it just makes my knowledge (or lack of it) ive been eating 5000-6000 cal a day for the past 10wks but had to stop coz i couldnt handle it anymore, im so confused with this muscle lark now!


Dude,

Just cut down to the shape you want to be in in terms of bf%. Once you're in that shape and happy, then think about putting on some lean mass. Whether that's the traditional way of the Prodiver way doesn't matter. it'll be trial and error.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> as long as you are getting your daily set amount of carbs it doesnt matter when you have them


your bdy doesnt know what time it is


----------

